
Show HN: Mini ICOs of physical (art) pieces - kolinko
Hi everyone,
We just launched possibly a first ICO of a physical object ever.<p>The project page is here:<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trivial.co&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trivial.co&#x2F;</a><p>And the first ICO page is here:<p><a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trivial.co&#x2F;auction&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trivial.co&#x2F;auction&#x2F;</a><p>The first item sold is just a rat mascot with no artistic purpose, but possibly - a high historical one :)<p>The site requires MetaMask to track ICO&#x27;s progress - we&#x27;ll be fixing that soon.<p>Any feedback will be appreciated. Especially potential new sellers, ideas for things anyone would be willing to buy, and ideas for investment funds willing to play with such tokens :)
======
mbeasley
I know posts about blockchain related technologies are all over HN these days
and I think it's all super fascinating. But it took me reading your post,
going to the links provided, skimming through your whitepaper (even the
glossary in the paper) to try and figure out what an ICO is. I couldn't find
it on there at all. After googling it, I finally figured out that it's Initial
Coin Offering which allowed me to finally understand what this was all about
but my interest was already fading pretty fast.

Not everyone speaks blockchain. Overall cool idea though.

~~~
kolinko
Oh wow, you're absolutely right. This week is all about bugfixes etc, but next
week we will add a section for Blockchain newbies.

Thanks a lot for this feedback :)

